# Thumbnail - Not Editable



## stevevp (Sep 18, 2017)

I synced a catalogue from my PC to Lightroom Web with a view to working on the images with an iPad during a recent trip. I then used Lightroom Mobile on my iPad to access the synced catalogue before I travelled to make sure I could access the images. I thought this would download the images to the iPad so that I could work on them without internet access. When I was away, I tried to work on the images but found all the sliders were greyed out. Clicking on the Cloud icon, gave the message "Thumbnail - not editable". 

My question is, how do I get the images or smart previews on to the iPad so that I can edit them without an internet connection and have them sync back to the synced collection on the PC whenever I have internet access? I am clearly struggling with this technology!

Many thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 18, 2017)

stevevp said:


> I synced a catalogue from my PC to Lightroom Web with a view to working on the images with an iPad during a recent trip. I then used Lightroom Mobile on my iPad to access the synced catalogue before I travelled to make sure I could access the images. I thought this would download the images to the iPad so that I could work on them without internet access. When I was away, I tried to work on the images but found all the sliders were greyed out. Clicking on the Cloud icon, gave the message "Thumbnail - not editable".
> 
> My question is, how do I get the images or smart previews on to the iPad so that I can edit them without an internet connection and have them sync back to the synced collection on the PC whenever I have internet access? I am clearly struggling with this technology!



You can download the smart previews to the iPad by clicking on the dots behind the album name. That makes the images editable without an internet connection.


----------



## stevevp (Sep 18, 2017)

Got it. Thank you very much.


----------

